# Audio Art 100HC Old School High-current Cheater Amp 1200 Watts



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

Audio Art 100HC Old School High-current Cheater Amp 1200 Watts On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Art-100HC-Old-School-High-current-Cheater-Amp-1200-Watts/143366862751?


----------

